# Edmonton-Jasper-Prince Rupert



## H_X (Mar 2, 2020)

VIA's website will sell me a ticket from Edmonton-Jasper-Prince Rupert, with a same-day connection. The main purpose of my trip would be to ride the Jasper-Prince Rupert train and enjoy the scenery.

If the Canadian is on time, then I'd have 6 hours 15 minutes in Jasper. What does VIA do if the Canadian is significantly delayed? Is the Jasper-Prince Rupert train likely to be held? Would they bus me from Edmonton to Jasper? Would I be on my own in Jasper for 2 or 3 nights until the next departure to Prince Rupert?


----------



## fdaley (Mar 2, 2020)

I think it would be a good idea, before you buy, to call Via's reservation center and ask about their policy on this. When I took the Prince Rupert train in 2016, it wasn't possible to make a same-day connection, so we stayed overnight both ways in Jasper, which is a great town and not a bad place to be stuck if it comes to that. But you'd want to know the risk level.

Not sure what season you're planning to travel, but I would strongly recommend packing some food to take on board each day, as the cafe menu on the Rupert train is extremely limited. And the train is occasionally subject to extreme delays because of freight congestion. In the peak season, in past years at least, there was an extra-fare sightseer car with meal service (though the meals got mixed reviews); we traveled in February, so that wasn't an option.


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 2, 2020)

And don't forget to book lodging in Prince George.


----------

